# no luck finding a manual for 536.82546, any out there?



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

It would be nice to get a manual that is either for or very close to my snowblower. Does anyone know where to get such a thing? I have had no luk in finding one and have been searching for days only to come up with dead ends every time........thanks for any help


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We'll see if we can dig one up for you. First, I tried the number you gave on the ol' Sears parts direct and one with number 536.82564 came up, but 536.82546 was nowhere to be seen on the list.


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Hmmm....I believe that our good friend *bwdbrn1* has identified the issue, that you have some numbers transposed, however everything I have researched online indicates that, _due to age_, a manual for your 536.825_*64*_ does not seem available online. 

_I will continue to dig and a let you know if I come up with a manual for you._


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

thank you, look at the pictures of my blower and you will see what it is......


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

It is a 536.82564...........that was my mistake, sorry.




PolarNorth said:


> Hmmm....I believe that our good friend *bwdbrn1* has identified the issue, that you have some numbers transposed, however everything I have researched online indicates that, _due to age_, a manual for your 536.825_*64*_ does not seem available online.
> 
> _I will continue to dig and a let you know if I come up with a manual for you._


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmmm... Is this it?

CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower, Gas Owner's Manual, CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower, Gas installation guide | L0101060 | ShopYourWay


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

no, that is not even close. mine is a 1969 with headlight, 3 stage, 7 hp 26 inch




E350 said:


> Hmmm... Is this it?
> 
> CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower, Gas Owner's Manual, CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower, Gas installation guide | L0101060 | ShopYourWay


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

my87benz said:


> It would be nice to get a manual that is either for or very close to my snowblower. Does anyone know where to get such a thing? I have had no luk in finding one and have been searching for days only to come up with dead ends every time........thanks for any help



Is this a Canadian machine from Sears Canada?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

my87benz said:


> thank you, look at the pictures of my blower and you will see what it is......


Pictures? 
I don't see any?:confused2:

Edit, I found some......make us work?:icon-shrug:

Put in a link for all?
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - my87benz's Album: 1969? Craftsman Drift?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

No manual but did you see these?

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 26 INCH SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 53682564 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that I've seen a picture, I have a pdf of the manual for a 536.90515 that might be close enough. drop me a line with your email address and I'll send it along.

Paul


----------

